# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Focals, Alexa-powered holographic smart glasses, North Inc., Kitchener, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - North Inc.

Home page - bynorth.com/focals

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Focals by North

Published on Oct 23, 2018




> Introducing Focals, custom-built glasses with a holographic display only you can see. Focals offer instant access to the people you care about and the information you need so you can stay on top of your day, wherever you go.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Thalmic Labs rebrands as North, launches $999 Alexa-powered holographic glasses"

by Paul Sawess
October 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "North is trying to become the Warby Parker of augmented reality glasses"

by Ashley Carman
October 23, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alexa Smartglasses Focals are Here"

by Maddie Iribarren
October 26, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Focals smart glasses | CES 2019

Published on Jan 7, 2019




> Focals by North are smart glasses that come with a personal heads up display that features calendar, weather, navigation and built-in Amazon Alexa.

----------


## Airicist

Can these smart glasses do what Google couldn’t?

Published on Feb 14, 2019




> Focals smart glasses by North use some of the tech previously seen in Intel’s Vaunt glasses. They project a laser onto your eye and show notifications, map directions, and text messages. Unlike Google Glass though, the Focals do not have any cameras. We reviewed the new smart glasses and found that while the technology might be the best yet, it’s far from perfect.

----------


## Airicist

I tried $600 smart glasses for a week

Published on Apr 25, 2019




> These glasses will cost you $600. They're actually smart glasses called Focals made by the Canadian startup North. Focals are meant for everyday use, and their main purpose: to make you rely less on having to pull out your phone. These glasses provide you notifications and other information right in front of your face. But is it really as good as it seems?

----------


## Airicist

Review: Focals by North smart glasses

Published on Jun 18, 2019




> These smart glasses look great and work just fine, but probably aren't for everybody.

----------


## Airicist

My very first pair of smart glasses Focals by North unboxing & first impressions

ublished on Jul 30, 2019




> FashionTech Journalist Amanda Cosco unboxes and shares first impressions of Focals by North, a pair of augmented reality glasses that merge your physical and digital realities. Focals are smart glasses that are meant to be just as fashionable as they are functional. They include a hidden holographic display that project light onto the frame. This augments your reality to layer on important digital information. Focals can tell you the weather, give you directions, display text messages, and help call you an Uber. There’s also features you’d expect, including a smartphone processor and connectivity to your phone.

----------


## Airicist

Getting started with Focals

Published on Sep 17, 2019




> Getting started with Focals has never been easier. Discover what comes in the box, how to set up the app, and how you can use Focals to stay connected day-to-day. Visit bynorth.com/start to learn more.

----------

